# Dove after Sept 1



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey guys. Is it worth hunting the ODNR managed dove fields after Sept 1? Or do they get hit so hard that not much is there after opening day? Asking because I plan on hunting a lot during the week after the 1st and wanted to know if it would be a waste of time to go back to those fields. Thanks!


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't think it will be a waste..probably will be slower for sure. If the weather isn't very nice Monday there might not be too many guys out and that could help you out for the rest of the week. It probably depends on what fields you are going to also and how much pressure they get.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I've had pretty good luck hunting in the mornings, mid-week. Most guys are heading to work.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

send me an email or phone # for a text, I'll show you how crowded a public dove field was on Monday!


----------

